# I want to put my horse in a bosal: Tips?



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi!

Well I live in Australia, and where I live I only know one person who rides western, and they ride in a bridle, so. I want to put my gelding in a bosal… He pretty much rides off my seat and leg now, and because it’s so dry here they are all getting cracked lips from carrying a bit. I hardly touch the reins when I’m out on the trail, so I would really like to put him in a bosal for trails, then back to the snaffle for training/competition.

So do any of you ride in a bosal/have experience teaching a horse in a bosal? What thickness would be good for him to start out in, and what are some things to look out for when buying one, to make sure I don’t get a dud, as I will probably have to buy one through the internet? Is there any major change in how I would ride/steer him in it? 

Also, will riding him long and low in a bosal a lot have any impact when I have the snaffle on and ask him to take up the contact/ride into it?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have ridden a few horses in a bosal and I would suggest a braided rawhide bosal that is at least 5/8 or 3/4 inch in diameter (2 cm?) Also, if he is working off leg and body cues now, it would be easy to transition him from bit to bosal. It would just take him a little bit to figure out the pressure because it has different pressure than the bit. I don't think riding him long on trail would cause any problems getting him to contact the bit. However, have you just tried riding in a rope halter/lead. That is kinda the same thing and costs a lot less.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I rode him in a rope halter last night, but it doesn't fit him the best. He was pretty good, took him a while to figure out how to turn his head right though, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It will take a while to learn with any drastic change in head-gear. If you get along and he is responsive, I would just stick with the halter and forget the bosal. Might want to get one that fits him though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know, it's one I found and decided to try! I'm headingto buy him his own one this afternoon :]


----------

